# Speaker sizes?



## gotRoot (Aug 13, 2004)

Just blew out one of my speakers this morning and do not have my trusty manual with me. Does anyone know the sizes for the front and rear speakers for a year 2000 Altima? Thanks for any info!


----------



## SE-R_03 (May 27, 2005)

gotRoot said:


> Just blew out one of my speakers this morning and do not have my trusty manual with me. Does anyone know the sizes for the front and rear speakers for a year 2000 Altima? Thanks for any info!


You can try this website I am not sure how accurate they are though, you may want to contact them.


----------



## md200sxser (May 10, 2004)

if not them then u can try www.crutchfield.com they are accurate about speaker sizes and what else u can fit.


----------



## gotRoot (Aug 13, 2004)

SE-R_03 said:


> You can try this website I am not sure how accurate they are though, you may want to contact them.


Thanks for the info! Hmmm, 7" seems a bit much, but I went through Crutchfield and supposedly the hole is large enough to accomodate a 6.5" speaker...


----------



## gotRoot (Aug 13, 2004)

md200sxser said:


> if not them then u can try www.crutchfield.com they are accurate about speaker sizes and what else u can fit.


Thanks!


I wound up deciding on these guys. Recommended by a few friends and the Crutchfield rep I was talking to.

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-2B6qgjK0j1P/cgi-bin/ProdView.asp?g=52000&id=essential_info&i=130TSA1671

I'll also most likely get these for the rear as well...

http://www.crutchfield.com/S-2B6qgjK0j1P/cgi-bin/Prodview.asp?c=10&g=400&I=130TSA1681&s=0&cc=01


----------



## NissanEnthusiast007 (Jun 30, 2005)

I own a 1999 Altima GXE and I replaced the stock POS speakers with 2 pairs of 6.5" Infinity 6002i's. The stock speakers were only 15 watts RMS and 30 watts peak power. My new speakers are 60 watts RMS and 180 watts peak power. I am using a Pioneer head unit that only puts out 22 watts RMS per channel so my new speakers are completely underpowered. I am saving up and looking for an amplifier to power them because at high volume, the quality drops significantly. Good luck with your speakers and I recommend you get an amp to power them.


----------



## gotRoot (Aug 13, 2004)

NissanEnthusiast007 said:


> I own a 1999 Altima GXE and I replaced the stock POS speakers with 2 pairs of 6.5" Infinity 6002i's. The stock speakers were only 15 watts RMS and 30 watts peak power. My new speakers are 60 watts RMS and 180 watts peak power. I am using a Pioneer head unit that only puts out 22 watts RMS per channel so my new speakers are completely underpowered. I am saving up and looking for an amplifier to power them because at high volume, the quality drops significantly. Good luck with your speakers and I recommend you get an amp to power them.


Ahh cool, thanks for the information! I just ordered my speakers now and it's eventually going to be a full Pioneer setup with f/b speakers and the receiver. I'll definitely look into getting an amp with them when I purchase the receiver at a later date.


----------

